# Please help put us in touch with those who have served.



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

:texasflag

Bullard International will become more involved this year with honoring our military who have served our country. Our goal is to give our humble thanks-a gift of a custom fishing rod to those who have selflessly given us so much. We are trying to focus on the Texas area, but this is not exclusive to Texas. By concentrating on Texas we have a much better chance at getting to know you which then helps us build to your specific needs.

If you do not consider yourself a candidate for one of these rods, possibly you know a friend who has been injured in the line of duty or that has been given an honorable mention which makes you feel he or she has gone above and beyond the call of duty. I also understand that you may not want to add your name on this post, so please contact me directly [email protected].

We would like to hear from you no matter what your situation is and this is not exclusive to injured military. If you are the mother or father of a young man or woman who has fought for this country and would like to send us their name, please get in touch with us. We will most likely move a bit slowly in awarding rods because we do not have financial backing. We do this as we are financially able and when we can get sponsors to donate needed parts. We have had many offers from builders across the country that want to help with by putting rods in the hand of our country's military that love to fish. 

We have a Show (www.TexasCustomRodBuildersShow.com) coming up this weekend, February 17th and 18th, at the civic center in Lake Jackson. If you love fishing or rod building you will not want to miss it. Please stop by and say hello. We will begin presentations for our heroes at 2:00 pm Saturday the 18th. Hours for the show are 10:00am to 6:00pm both days.

We hope to see you there and I hope to hear from you soon.

Thank you!


----------



## c-hawk (Aug 2, 2010)

Darn, I missed it. I live right down the road too.


----------

